# Metal uprights/spindles for 2wd tamiya buggies



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

I've looked all over and can't find a metal replacement spindle for the common 2wd tamiya buggies. 

It appears that hornet/hopper/wild one/blitzers/lunchbox/falcon and more all use the same basic plastic upright. There's 2 lengths available, short for for early narrow buggy rims or wide for 2.2 diameter truck rims, but they all share the same weak plastic steering arm. 

I've been breaking those darn arms forever. The only solution I've got is metal uprights from a frog or brat, but they've got a raised steering arm that doesn't always work out well. 

Does anybody make a metal upright for those chassis in either length??


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

prob not. Most have moved to a newer buggy and have those on a shelf


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for your valuable input. 

FYI bashers are still buying the heck out of those tamiya kits. There's probably been more of this specific upright produced than any other model of RC upright, ever. Judging by ebay auctions for used tamiyas, many were put on the shelf with a broken spindle.

I see all kinds of other new & old racing parts for these chassis, including some really un-necessary stuff. But no metal spindles.


----------



## skinner (Jan 11, 2011)

Yea. I know your pain....I've had many old tamiya rc's and always had issues you are talking ...


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Ive been hammering those uprights for years and ive gone through tons:thumbsup:


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

TamiyaKing said:


> Ive been hammering those uprights for years and ive gone through tons:thumbsup:


Yeah, with all the useless aluminum parts people sell you'd think somebody would manufacture em.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Have you considered adapting a part from another brand of car?

I'm not familiar with those Tamiya cars you are talking about. What does this part look like (a link to a pic, maybe)?


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's tower hobby's link. They're cheap but breaking one pretty much ends the day. And I like to let my friends bash with me, they're not good drivers and end up feeling bad cause they broke the car. I don't care, but hate handing them a car I know they're going to break. 

The steering arms are so weak they snap before the spaghetti-thin tie rods bend. 

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGB49&P=FR


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

440s-4ever said:


> Here's tower hobby's link. They're cheap but breaking one pretty much ends the day. And I like to let my friends bash with me, they're not good drivers and end up feeling bad cause they broke the car. I don't care, but hate handing them a car I know they're going to break.
> 
> The steering arms are so weak they snap before the spaghetti-thin tie rods bend.
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGB49&P=FR


Does the kingpin go through the axle shaft or go through the plastic part only?

One substitution that occurs to me is the Traxxas Nitro Rustler part: http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJE88

You might have to use a different size kingpin, and if you are really desperate, this steering block is available in aluminum as an aftermarket part: http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXZA4

Of course, then you have the issue that the next weakest part is going to break and that might be harder to replace or cost more.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

The kingpin goes thru both metal and plastic. 

The traxxas idea is a good one, I've got a stampede chassis laying around here. Will have to check to see if it's the same and compare it's beefiness. A buddy just bought his son a traxxas bandit buggy, it'll be worth inspecting too.

Wonder if the traxxas spindle accepts tamiya buggy wheels or if the length is different? 

I've been running frogs with metal spindles and haven't pushed too much breakage upstream. In fact I dunno why tamiyas with these weak spindles use servo savers, you'd never send enough force thru the spindle arm to break the saver.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

440s-4ever said:


> The traxxas idea is a good one, I've got a stampede chassis laying around here. Will have to check to see if it's the same and compare it's beefiness. A buddy just bought his son a traxxas bandit buggy, it'll be worth inspecting too.
> 
> Wonder if the traxxas spindle accepts tamiya buggy wheels or if the length is different?


That spindle I pointed to is for the *Nitro* Rustler. Electric Rustler, Electric Stampede, and Bandit use a different arrangement that has the axle riding in bearings inside the carrier and a hex on the wheel - not compatible with the Tamiya part you pointed to.

I have the Nitro Rustler part and I can measure the axle length once I find my calipers.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

440s-4ever said:


> Here's tower hobby's link. They're cheap but breaking one pretty much ends the day. And I like to let my friends bash with me, they're not good drivers and end up feeling bad cause they broke the car. I don't care, but hate handing them a car I know they're going to break.
> 
> The steering arms are so weak they snap before the spaghetti-thin tie rods bend.
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGB49&P=FR


I think if you can still get em i use old bolink tie rods they are a little thicker and basicly a small threaded rod.


----------

